# Been MIA



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

So I've been extremely MIA these past couple weeks. I apologize. My poor husky was hit by a car. A friend of mine visited a couple weeks ago and he lives on this massive country home with a lot of land so of course, his dogs run free. While I was showering, he decided to let my dog out to do her business outside, not thinking that I live on a busy street AND shes a husky who loves to run. My brother, also unknowingly, decides to chase her down. She ended up running into the street and got hit. 

Before you guys have a heart attack, shes ok!!! Both bones broke on her front left leg so she had to have surgery to have a plate put in. She seems to not care its broken and of course, continues to try to play and hop even on sedatives haha. Gotta love husky puppies. Either way, the only thing hurting now is my bank account hahaha. The sad thing is, my brothers job offers company paid pet insurance and all he had to do was sign up. But he procrastinated that whole week on getting it for me...so here I am...down 4k and 2k more to go. I attached pictures...the first is the day she got hit after I brought her home with a splint. And the second is 24 hours later after surgery. Cant see her cast but its there and you'd never think she was super drugged up by how awake she looks haha.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

omg I'm so sorry for you and your husky!!! You should really ask your brother to help you out at least a little bit, that's not very fair to you at all! This happened to my family dog when I was about 13, she made it too with just her legs messed up but $2,200+ later and my mom was not amused.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks rann. yea...my brothers been trying to be nice...he's been paying for all food haha. Better than nothing. He loves her almost as much as I do, so I know he feels terrible so thats enough for me.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> So I've been extremely MIA these past couple weeks. I apologize. My poor husky was hit by a car. A friend of mine visited a couple weeks ago and he lives on this massive country home with a lot of land so of course, his dogs run free. While I was showering, he decided to let my dog out to do her business outside, not thinking that I live on a busy street AND shes a husky who loves to run. My brother, also unknowingly, decides to chase her down. She ended up running into the street and got hit.
> 
> Before you guys have a heart attack, shes ok!!! Both bones broke on her front left leg so she had to have surgery to have a plate put in. She seems to not care its broken and of course, continues to try to play and hop even on sedatives haha. Gotta love husky puppies. Either way, the only thing hurting now is my bank account hahaha. The sad thing is, my brothers job offers company paid pet insurance and all he had to do was sign up. But he procrastinated that whole week on getting it for me...so here I am...down 4k and 2k more to go. I attached pictures...the first is the day she got hit after I brought her home with a splint. And the second is 24 hours later after surgery. Cant see her cast but its there and you'd never think she was super drugged up by how awake she looks haha.


OMG!!!! Until you said "Before you guys have a heart attack...." that's exactly what I was thinking... Whew.... thank goodness for resiliency of animals and our love for them. I'm so glad she's doing good. If you can, I would ask your brother for at least 1/2 of the cost. That's a huge amount to pay off. I would pay it too cuz I love my animals!!!!! Best of luck!! :biggrin:

Welcome back.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lets hope it dosen't go in threes, my dog Cayenne just had an emergency too! I'm glad that your dog will be O.K., as I look at it, it's only money, we may not have a lot of it, but nothing beats the feeling of unconditional love and dog licks whenever your feeling down.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I completely agree!!! I love her more than anything...and honestly, ive always loved animals more than people haha. I'm just lucky that I can bring her to work so I do watch her 24/7 making sure she doesnt hop around, etc too much. It is only money haha. Time for me to start saving all over again. I'm 26...so it took me while to save that 6k haha.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> I completely agree!!! I love her more than anything...and honestly, ive always loved animals more than people haha. I'm just lucky that I can bring her to work so I do watch her 24/7 making sure she doesnt hop around, etc too much. It is only money haha. Time for me to start saving all over again. I'm 26...so it took me while to save that 6k haha.


You're soooo lucky you can be with your dog 24/7. That does make it easier to watch her heal as well. I love my animals more than people tooooo!!!! The don't complain and they give unconditional love. What more could you ask for. Ha, ha, ha. Well, you know what I mean... :biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow - if it were my brother, I'd be totally letting him feel guilty! :wink: I wouldn't say "it's okay" at all! I wouldn't say "it's all your fault" either - but I would not offer any comfort! If I had done that to someones dog - even inadvertantly, as this was - I would feel that I would be responsible for all of the vet bills! 

I also feel bad for the driver - how awful they must feel!

So glad your baby is okay and will heal from t his. How very traumatic for all of you!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh the driver didnt even stop...didnt even hesitate...so i'm not too sure if they're the type that cares too much.

my brother doesnt know much about dogs...im the animal lover in the family...so he didnt know that he shouldn't chase her. he just wanted to get her before she ran into the street. i explained to him afterwards that dogs think you're playing with them if you chase them. and he felt bad that he didnt know.
thats really enough for me. if anything...its my friend who let her out....now HE feels unbelievably bad.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Oh the driver didnt even stop...didnt even hesitate...so i'm not too sure if they're the type that cares too much.
> 
> my brother doesnt know much about dogs...im the animal lover in the family...so he didnt know that he shouldn't chase her. he just wanted to get her before she ran into the street. i explained to him afterwards that dogs think you're playing with them if you chase them. and he felt bad that he didnt know.
> thats really enough for me. if anything...its my friend who let her out....now HE feels unbelievably bad.



That's really crappy of the driver. I would be devistated if it were me - It's a tough situation....in the end, I'm glad that your furbaby is going to be okay!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea shes doing great. she has the bandages off....so far her leg is healing well. It looks like she'll be getting the plate removed in a month. yay!!!!


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad your pups going to be ok soooo sorry it's always such a trauma to go thru these events with our loved ones. Wish you the best and speedy recovery. Lisa


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> yea shes doing great. she has the bandages off....so far her leg is healing well. It looks like she'll be getting the plate removed in a month. yay!!!!


That's terrific! Thanks for the update.


----------

